# Noob alert from Langley BC



## WilliamR (Aug 20, 2022)

Thanks for add. Wish I had taken more formal training, maybe one day... Great to see the Canadian struggles/solutions re: suppliers, shipping etc.


----------



## whydontu (Aug 20, 2022)

welcome from Steveston!


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 20, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## WilliamR (Aug 20, 2022)

whydontu said:


> welcome from Steveston!


Thank you


----------



## WilliamR (Aug 20, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Welcome from Calgary.


Thank you


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 20, 2022)

WilliamR said:


> Thanks for add. Wish I had taken more formal training, maybe one day... Great to see the Canadian struggles/solutions re: suppliers, shipping etc.



What add William? 

But regardless, a big hearty *WELCOME* from Ontario Farm Country south of Chatham. 

Many of us on here have had training, many have not. We all have struggles and we all need help with solutions.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Aug 20, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------



## WilliamR (Aug 20, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> What add William?
> 
> But regardless, a big hearty *WELCOME* from Ontario Farm Country south of Chatham.
> 
> Many of us on here have had training, many have not. We all have struggles and we all need help with solutions.


Thanks.

            Roger that on the struggles.

            Sorry, I meant add to this site.


----------



## WilliamR (Aug 20, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Welcome from Victoria


Thanks. Wish I was there.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 20, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## WilliamR (Aug 20, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Welcome from SK.


Thank you.


----------



## PaulL (Aug 20, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria!


----------



## WilliamR (Aug 21, 2022)

PaulL said:


> Welcome from Victoria!


Thanks


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 21, 2022)

Another welcome from Victoria!


----------



## WilliamR (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks. What a wealth of information on here. Yardwork and projects progress suffering until I digest some of this.


----------

